# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Norrbotnia-rata suunnitteilla Ruotsissa

## Tap

Ruotsissa suunnitellaan tänä vuonna valmistuvan Botnia-radan jatkoksi 270 kilometriä pitkää Norrbotnia-rataa välillä Uumaja-Luulaja. Rata oli alunperin tarkoitus jatkaa rantaratana Haaparantaan asti, mutta yhteys Haaparantaan toteutetaan vanhaa ratayhteyttä pitkin. Teräsyhtiö Outokumpu suunnittelee radan jatkamista Tornion tehtaalleen ja on valmis osallistumaan radan rahoitukseen. Rata toisi 70 000 asukkaan Skellefteån ja 40 000 asukkaan Piteån henkilöliikenteen piiriin. Radan kustannusarvio on 20 - 26 miljardia kruunua.

Rata saattaisi mahdollistaa Suomen ja Ruotsin välisen henkilöliikenteen, jos radan myötä henkilöliikenne Haaparantaan palautetaan. Jos kiskot jatkettaisiin Kemiin ruotsalaisella leveydellä, voisi Kemissä suorittaa junan vaihdon. En tosin tiedä olisiko käyttäjiä kyseiselle yhteydelle. Tai sitten vaihto voisi tapahtua Tornion asemalla, jos Kolarin juna pysähtyisi siellä.

----------


## Jykke

Itse olen jo pidempään toivonutkin jotain junayhteyttä Haaparantaan. Mutta kaksoisraiteen rakentamisen sijaan näkisin helpompana ratkaisuna kaluston joka pystyy vaihtamaan raideleveyttään lennosta. Jos ei haluta investoida tuollaiseen kalustoon, niin sitten perinteinen vaihto vaikkapa Haaparannassa Tukholman yöjunan ja vaikka Kolarin yöjunan välillä.

----------


## ultrix

Muistutan, että Torniosta pääsee jo nyt 1435 mm kiskoja pitkin, joskin Ruotsin Lapissa varsin syrjää ja hidasta rataa pitkin vaikka Tukholmaan, Malmöhön tai jopa Juutinrauman, Ison ja Vähän Beltin yli Manner-Eurooppaan ja vaikka Britanniaan asti. Jokin Lapland Express-yöpikajuna vaikka Hampurista Köpiksen ja Stokiksen kautta Tornioon ei välttämättä ole epärealistinen, Tukholma-Tornio-yöjunasta tai Boden-Tornio-paikkurista puhumattakaan. Hampuri-Boden kestää nykyään junalla 22:40, joten 48 h kierrosaika Hampuri-Tornio ei liene mahdoton.

----------


## Jykke

> Jokin Lapland Express-yöpikajuna vaikka Hampurista Köpiksen ja Stokiksen kautta Tornioon ei välttämättä ole epärealistinen, Tukholma-Tornio-yöjunasta tai Boden-Tornio-paikkurista puhumattakaan.


Haaparannasta ratayhteys Tornioon ja vielä Tallinan tunneli niin avot! Interrail: _European railcircle_.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Interrail: _European railcircle_.


Ei, vaan Baltic --

----------


## Tap

> Muistutan, että Torniosta pääsee jo nyt 1435 mm kiskoja pitkin, joskin Ruotsin Lapissa varsin syrjää ja hidasta rataa pitkin vaikka Tukholmaan, Malmöhön tai jopa Juutinrauman, Ison ja Vähän Beltin yli Manner-Eurooppaan ja vaikka Britanniaan asti.


Kiskot toki menee, mutta Haaparannan ja Bodenin välillä ei ole tällä hetkellä henkilöliikennettä. 

Haaparannan radan parannustyöt ovat meneillään, että ehkä henkilöliikenne palautuu jossain vaiheessa rataosuudelle. 

http://www.banverket.se//pages/23044...nan%20rata.pdf

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Rata oli alunperin tarkoitus jatkaa rantaratana Haaparantaan asti, mutta yhteys Haaparantaan toteutetaan vanhaa ratayhteyttä pitkin. (---)
> Rata saattaisi mahdollistaa Suomen ja Ruotsin välisen henkilöliikenteen, jos radan myötä henkilöliikenne Haaparantaan palautetaan. Jos kiskot jatkettaisiin Kemiin ruotsalaisella leveydellä, voisi Kemissä suorittaa junan vaihdon. (---) Tai sitten vaihto voisi tapahtua Tornion asemalla, jos Kolarin juna pysähtyisi siellä.


Minusta Banverketin sivuilla kerrotaan Haparandabanan-projektista, että kokonaan uutta rataa rakennetaan 42km Kalixin (Bredvikenin) ja Haaparannan välille melko lähelle merenrantaa vaikkakin E4-tien pohjoispuolelle ja sille tulee kohtausasemat itäpäähän Bredvikeniin ja puolenvälin paikkeille Vuonoskogeniin. Bodenista tullaan siis kulkemaan Haaparannalle Kalixin kautta. Uuden radan valmistuttua vanha osuus Morjärv - Karungi - Haaparanta rullataan pois. Tämän vanhan radan korjaaminen olisi tullut yhtä kalliiksi kuin Morjärv - Kalix -välin parantaminen plus uusi rata Kalix - Haaparanta. Lisäksi uusi rata on lyhyempi kuin purettava osuus, joten kunnossapidettävän radan pituus lyhenee. Banverketin sivuilla on Haparandabanan-projektin kohdalla kaksi videota, jotka esittelevät hanketta.

Ennen vanhaan Boden - Haparanda -välillä ei ollut yhtään asutuskeskusta, mutta kun uusi rata kulkee Kalixin kautta, niin matkustajajunillekin olisi enemmän potentiaalisia asiakkaita. Jossain julkisessa yhteydessä on aiemmin kerrottu, että Haaparannalle tulisi kaksi henkilöjunaparia.

Ennen vanhaan Boden - Haaparanta -junat olivat yöjunien jatkoyhteyksiä: lähtivät Bodenista aamupäivällä ja palasivat illalla, joten liikenteessä oli kaksi junayksikköä. Aikataulut vaihtelivat jonkin verran, mutta Haaparannalta ei voinut käydä päiväseltään Luulajassa ja Bodenissakaan ei voinut olla kuin enintään lyhyen ajan. Liikenteen loppuaikana kulki lääninjuna siten, että se lähti aamulla Haaparannalta, mutta sekään ei houkutellut matkustajia tarpeeksi. Tuossa vasemmalla nimimerkin alla on muuten kuva junalipusta tähän Tornedalskan-junaan välille Tornio - Haaparanta.

Ehkä tulevatkin Boden - Haaparanta -junat ovat yöjunien jatkoyhteyksiä. Nykyään Tukholma - Sundsvall -junamatka kestää noin 3h 20min. Jos valmistuvaa Botniabaanaa väli Sundsvall - Uumaja kestää pari tuntia ja Norrbotniabaanaa väli Uumajasta Luulajaan noin saman verran, niin nopea (X2000 ?) päiväjuna tulisi Tukholmasta Bodeniin kahdeksaan tuntiin. Siihen kaksi tuntia ja ollankin jo Torniossa. Kymmenkunta tuntia päiväjunassa... ehkä sittenkin yöjunalla. :Smile: 

Olen tällä foorumilla joskus aiemmin ollut sellaista mieltä, että Oulu - Tornio/Haaparanta -taajamajuna voisi olla tarkoituksenmukainen Helsinki - Oulu -pendolinon jatkoyhteytenä ja taidanpa olla samaa mieltä nytkin. :Smile:  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:36 ----------




> Muistutan, että Torniosta pääsee jo nyt 1435 mm kiskoja pitkin, joskin Ruotsin Lapissa varsin syrjää ja hidasta rataa pitkin vaikka Tukholmaan, Malmöhön tai jopa Juutinrauman, Ison ja Vähän Beltin yli Manner-Eurooppaan ja vaikka Britanniaan asti. Jokin Lapland Express-yöpikajuna vaikka Hampurista Köpiksen ja Stokiksen kautta Tornioon ei välttämättä ole epärealistinen


Ruotsissa Lappland on sisämaa-alue. _Norrbotten_in läänissä _Lappland_in maakuntaan kuuluu Kiirunan, Jällivaaran, Jokimukan, Arvidsjaurin ja Arjeplogin kunnat. _Lappland_in maakunta ulottuu _Västerbotten_in lääniin. Myös Suomessa Lappi oli alunperin sisämaa-alue, mutta Lapin läänin perustaminen muutti tilanteen.

Haaparanta - Tukholma -yöjunia on kulkenut ja hämärän muistikuvan mukaan Helsingistä olisi kulkenut moottorikiitojuna (Dm4 ?) Haaparannalle. Muistankohan oikein?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tässä kartassa näyttäisi siltä, että Norrbotniabanan kulkisi Luulajan lentoaseman (Kallax) vierestä ennen Luulajaan saapumista etelästä. Voisivatkohan esimerkiksi Bodenista tai Piitimestä lentomatkalle aikovat käyttää tulevaisuudessa junaa alkumatkasta? Luulajasta näyttäisi olevan noin 14 lentoa Arlandaan päivässä. Jos junia tulee menemään harvakseltaan ja aikatauluja ei yhteensoviteta, lentomatkustajat tuskin käyttäisivät paljonkaan junakyytiä. Ja onko lentoaseman viereen edes tulosssa juna-asemaa?

----------

